# Hijazi goats from Saudi Arabia



## Naef hajaya (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kitsara (Mar 18, 2013)

I just love the ears. I need me some goats with ears that long.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 18, 2013)

WEll, we could always get the Navy Seal teams to go over helicopter in  and get us some.

Otherwise, just look and dream.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 18, 2013)

Now if only our SEAL's could serve their country like that  Be nice if I could even get a straw of semen.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 18, 2013)

Kitsara said:
			
		

> Now if only our SEAL's could serve their country like that  Be nice if I could even get a straw of semen.


No doubt! I would love to breed my does to such a huge buck. I have watched you tube videos of these goats and they are nearly the size of alpacas.


----------

